# Warming up heat press (open or closed?)



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I am about to press my first item. Do I warm up the press with it closed or open? The directions don't say. It is a Hix Swingman 15 if that matters.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

mrtoad said:


> I am about to press my first item. Do I warm up the press with it closed or open? The directions don't say. It is a Hix Swingman 15 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I like to do it with it open. It also warms up the stack of shirts next to it as Im about to start. For moisture removal purposes etc.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

mrtoad said:


> I am about to press my first item. Do I warm up the press with it closed or open? The directions don't say. It is a Hix Swingman 15 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Do it open. If you have it closed, someone, or something is bound to distract you and pretty soon it will be closed for several minutes at 380 degrees. Ouch!


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Both!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

mrtoad said:


> Thanks Both!


you're welcome.

Dirk had a good point there that some of us  have experienced it and learned from it.


----------

